# Dry Age Time Machine



## POP A SMOKE (Jan 29, 2018)

I have played around with this little project for the last couple weeks and I am finally ready to go into testing once I finish wiring in the humidifier. I have run it manually the last couple days to watch ice formation and controller sensitivity. The data logs have been rock solid and as I get a lil deeper into it, I will document things a little deeper. But for now, here is a sneak peek of my custom built rig.


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Jan 29, 2018)

BTW... as of today, my entire cost for this rig is >$200....


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 29, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Jan 29, 2018)

My temp controller was 15 bucks and the humidity controller another 15. The humidifier was $35 and my cooler was a new scratch and dent off off Amazon..the add the UV-C light and a USB fan and you are in business


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 29, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Jan 29, 2018)

Everything on my setup is external with the exception of the fan and UV-C light. Not sure how you externally mount either of those.. but maybe there is a way.. this unit is scratch built and I am an industrial controls engineer by trade so this is pretty simplistic stuff


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 29, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Jan 29, 2018)

External controls and external 1 gallon humidifier.. I have room to dry Age (6) 109 subprimals across 3 shelves.. last week I was wet aging that 14 pound Wagyu brisket packet on 1 shelf.. that left two open that I basically stuffed with Himalayan salt blocks and chill paks for the mass...


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Jan 29, 2018)

Mine has condensor fans also but testing showed insufficient airflow on the lower levels so I added the USB fan off the recharge port to the UV-C light. My coils are internal also but the increased humidity outran the defrost cycle on the compressor cycles. I am tweaking the dead band on the temp controls to negate that issue.. the UV-C light I use is covered and uses an internal fan to draw in air and move it across the light and expel the cleaned air from the top. It is also rated continuous duty so running the external USB fan from it's aux port is a non issue


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2018)

What the uv light for???


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Jan 29, 2018)

c farmer said:


> What the uv light for???


Killing bacteria and mold that may try and develop in the moist (70-75%) humidity..


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2018)

POP A SMOKE said:


> Killing bacteria and mold that may try and develop in the moist (70-75%) humidity..




So this is for dry aging not dry curing.  Got ya, sorry


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 29, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2018)

PerazziMx14 said:


> Glad you picked up on that.
> 
> I am going for a curing chamber. Killing off the beneficial molds would be detrimental to the process.




For sure.   I dont have one in my curing chamber.


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Jan 29, 2018)

Lol.. I just figured the topic "Dry Age Time Machine" was self explanatory.. my bad. :)


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2018)

POP A SMOKE said:


> Lol.. I just figured the topic "Dry Age Time Machine" was self explanatory.. my bad. :)




We are just dense.  LOL


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Jan 29, 2018)

c farmer said:


> We are just dense.  LOL


No harm.. no foul... We all have our own journey...


----------

